# Can't lose baby weight - what am i doing wrong?



## grover

Hi,

I had my LO 7 months ago and for the last month or so, i have been trying to lose weight. I need to lose about a stone. I have been exercising 3 times a week and eating healthily - i don't eat chocolate, crisps, cakes etc. I have cut my portion size (sometimes i cant get around to eating on time).

I have only been able to lose a couple pounds. What am i doing wrong? What can i do to lose the weight?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1-2lb a week is the best results you can get, so if thats what your loosing, keep at it your doing brilliant!!
If go onto journal section, look on 1st post on mine, theres some advice on there :)


----------



## aliss

If you aren't losing (1lb a week is reasonable), then you are still eating too much. I was the same way after but the truth is when we are pregnant we get used to eating a lot :) And you might want to start weighing your food to make sure you are eating what you think you are. It's calories in, calories out.


----------



## grover

Hi,

I have definetly cut down my food intake. But have still only managed to lose approx 2 lbs in a month. My body is getting toned from the gym but the weight is still the same :-(


----------



## aliss

Ahh well a couple of things:
- Water retention when you exercise (google glycogen and water retention)
- 2lbs a month is still .5lb a week, that's just fine.
- Body recomposition (fat loss with initial muscle gain can hinder scale results - muscle gain isn't as much as most people think, but for someone who is overweight and completely new to exercise, you can get some good initial gains)

A suggestion... do measurements rather than worry too much about the same.


----------

